# دعوة للنقاش حول الية عمل ضواغط الهواء الثابتة والمتحركة



## بركي دوت كوم (18 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة وبعد 
ادعوكم لمناقشة موضوع عمل الضواغط الهوائية التي اصبحت جزء لا يتجزاء 
من عمل اي شركة او مصنع 
ادعو اهل الخبرة لافادتنا عن طريقة عمل هذه الضواغط وكيفية انتاج الهواء المضغوط 
ابتدا من تشعيل الكمبرسر الى ان يخرج الهواء المضغوط 
ماهي المراحل بالتدريج وماهي مكونات ضواغط الهواء من مواطير وصمامات وفلاتر 

مشاهدة المرفق 97.bmp

مشاهدة المرفق ga160.bmp

شكرا لكل من زار او شارك بالحوار


----------



## فرج العطار (18 يوليو 2008)

ممكن تحدد نوع الضاغط اولا
كل ضاغط لو طريقته في خروج ودخول الهواء والمراحل التي يمر بها الهواء ويوجد انواع كثيرة من الضواغط ولو بتريد شئ انا تحت امرك في اي وقت


----------



## عمرخالد حسني محمد (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح مفصل عن ضواغط الهواء والمضخات جزاكم اللة كل خير م/عمر خالد


----------



## محمودفكرىامام (25 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوا شرح ضواغط الهواء الحلزونية 
وجزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (25 أغسطس 2008)

هناك نوعان من الضواغط التي تستعمل بشكل دائم دون غيرها وبنسبة 80%
وهما : الضواغط الترددية Pistons
وضواغط دوارة Secrews
النوع الاول وكتقريب للحاله هي عمل عكسي لمحرك ذو الاشواط الاربعه اذ تتكون من نفس الاجزاء
والثاني اشبه بعمل Gear Pump
وساودكم قريبا بالمخططات التفصيليه عنها ان شاء الله
وهذا كتاب يهتم بالجانب العملي للضواغط
اضغط هنا
وهنا مكتبه متخصصه مع الشكر لمعدها
اضغط هنا


----------



## zeyad.ehab (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لفكرة عمل كمبريسور الهواء هى بسسيطة وسهلة جدا
لدينا نوعان من الضواغط المتعارف العمل بهما هما الحلزونى والترددى 
1 - الحلزونى - هو عبارة عن طلمبة الضغط او وحدة الضغط (air end ) تقوم ببناء ضغط زيت عندما تبدأ الحركة ويخرج منها الزيت المضغوط الى خزان الزيت ثم الى المبرد ثم الى فلتر الزيت ثم الى وحدة الضغط مرة اخرى الى ان يقوم حساس الضغط باعطاء الاشارة الى ان يبدأ شحن الهواء يتحول وضع بوابة سحب الهواء المثبتة على مدخل وحدة الضغط الى وضع مفتوح لتسمح بدخول الهواء الى وحدة الضغط فتقوم الوحدة بضخ الهواء المذاب فى الزيت الى خزان الزيت الموجود بة فاصل زيت يفصل الهواء عن الزيت ويخرج الهواء الى المبرد ثم الى الاستخدام ويعود الزيت الى دورتة مرة اخرى حتى يشعر الحساس الخاص بالضغط انة يكتفى بةذا القدر من الضغط فيقوم باعطاء الاشارة لغلق البوابة
2- الكمبريسور الترددى ويكون دائما متعدد المراحل اما اثنان اواكثر وهو عبارة عن مجموعة من البساتم تعمل بحركة ترددية ومثبت عليها من اعلى السيلندر مجموعة بلوف سحب وطرد لتنظيم اتجاة ضغط الهواء للمرحلة التالية ودائما يكون بين المرحلة والاخرى مبرد للهواء وانا جاهز لاى استفسار ان شاء اللة 
م ايهاب


----------



## zeyad.ehab (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الى الا خوة الاعزاء 
اى استفسار او اى مشكلة عند اى حد فى مجال الهواء المضغوط او الكمبريسور ضغط عال او منخفض 
اى استفسار او اى مشكلة الحل موجود باذن اللة ونستطيع الرد على اى مشكلة ان شاء اللة 
م ايهاب


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس*​


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
لدى استفسار كيف احسب كفاءةكباس الهواء 
لمن لدية الاجابة لايتردد بالرد عليا محتاجها جدا
شكرا


----------



## zeyad.ehab (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الاخ الفاضل تحية طيبة وتحية لادارة الموقع وجميع الاخوة الافاضل الاعضاء
لحساب كفاءة كباس الهواء 
اولا الاطمئنان على حالة الكباس 
من درجة الحرارة - وامبير المحرك الكهربائى - وعدم صدور اصوات غير طبيعية 
ثم معايرة الكباس ان يقوم بشحن الهواء فى المدة الطبيعية لة مع العلم ان كمية الهواء ليست بالضرورة ان تكون هى مقياس عن الحالة العامة للضاغط لان كمية الهواء تعتمد على مجموعة من الاجزاء مثل فى الحلزونى بوابة سحب الهواء او فلتر سحب الهواء وفى الترددى على بلوف المراحل
وشكرا 
م ايهاب احمد


----------



## شريف عبد الله (21 فبراير 2010)

the following formula used for calculate compressor effeciency / cylinder
Eff. = 100- C(r^(1/k) -1)-L
where:
c = cylinder clearance
r = compression ratio per compressor stage
k = ratio of specific heats (Cp/Cv) =1.4
L = losses due to gas friction, internal leakage and pressure drop through valves = 5% approx.
to calculate overall eff. = Eff.)cyl. 1 x Eff.) cyl. 2


----------



## egypttuningcentre (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## satofa10 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الرجاء افادتي هل يمكن ان يعمل الهواء المضغوط في دائره مغلقه؟ وكيف يمكن تحقيك ذلك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد القزاز متولى (12 يونيو 2011)

ماهي العلاقه بين قدره المحرك وتصريف الهواء في ضاغط الهواء الدقاق


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (9 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

عندي سؤال : 

ما هي وظيفة ال mpv الموجود على قاعدة الفاصل ؟ 

و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى فرج (21 يوليو 2011)

*zeyad.ehab;1515891*



> السلام عليكم
> الى الا خوة الاعزاء
> اى استفسار او اى مشكلة عند اى حد فى مجال الهواء المضغوط او الكمبريسور ضغط عال او منخفض
> اى استفسار او اى مشكلة الحل موجود باذن اللة ونستطيع الرد على اى مشكلة ان شاء اللة
> ...


 copressor working at 20bar,flow rate 24 cubic m per min .required engine capacity(kw


----------



## abdelrahim (21 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## حمرى امام (21 يوليو 2011)

الضواغط ذات احجام وانواع كثيره ولها عده مراحل (stage) ومن مرحله الي اخري تمر بعمليه تبريد لتسهيل عملية الضغط . حسب مخطط PV


----------



## Hussien tammam (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.zahid (30 نوفمبر 2011)

1-	الهواء المضغوط:-

ان الهواء المضغوط يشكل ثالث اهم قوة في العالم بعد النفط والكهرباء ، وان الدول الصناعية تتجة حاليا" الى توسيع مجالات تطبيق الهواء المضغوط في الصناعة ، والخدمات ، نظرا" لسهولة الحصول عليه في اي مكان .
والهواء المضغوط الخارج من اي ضاغط له نفس مكونات الهواء الداخل الى الضاغط من الهواء الخارجي . حيث ان الهواء يحتوي على جزيئات غير مرئية من الزيوت والابخرة الصناعية الاخرى والجزيئات الصلبة وابخرة الماء التي تدخل وتخرج من الضاغط كما هي اذا لم تتم معالجتها قبل وبعد دخولها الى الضاغط هذه الشوائب هي العدو الاول للآلات التي تعمل باستخدام الهواء المضغوط حيث يؤدي وجود هذه العناصر في الهواء المضغوط الى حدوث اعطال مختلفة في الآلات والمعدات التي تستخدم هواء مضغوط وخلال فترة انتاجية اقل بكثير من العمر الافتراضي للألة مما يؤدي الى الاستهلاك المبكر والى ارتفاع في كلفة الصيانة للآلات لقد تطورت بنية الضواغط تطورا" سريعا" وتسعى الشركات المصممة ومركز الابحاث المختصة بالضواغط الى رفع استطاعتها وبالتالي زيادة المردود . وتصغير ابعادها وحجمها ، وايضا" التوجه لتحقيق هواء مضغوط ونقي بنسبة اكبر واقل تكلفة ممكنة 

3
2-	الضواغط :-
يعتبر الضاغط من اهم الاجزاء التي تتكون منها مجموعة العنفة الغازية وهو يساوي في الاهمية العنفة الغازية ذاتها فعندما نقول بان العمل المفيد للمجموعة هو الفرق بين العمل الذي تنتجة العنفة والعمل المستهلك في الضغط اي ان الربح الناتج عن المجموعة الغازية يزداد بازدياد مردود الغاضط . الا انة بسبب كميات الهواء الكبيرة التي تتطلبها المجموعة الغازية فان الضواغط ذات الازاحة الموجبة اي الضواغط الترددية لايمكن استخدامها في العنفات الغازية انما يتوقف استخدام الضواغط فيها على نوعين هما الضواغط النابذة والضواغط المحورية ان مردود الضاغط المحوري اعلى من مردود الضاغط النابذي ذلك لان 

وذلك بسبب تغيير اتجاة الجريان في الضاغط النابذي بزاوية قائمة كما ويستخدم الضاغط المحوري في محركات الطائرات وبشكل واسع في مجال العنفات او المحطات الغازية الثابتة 

3-	الضواغط وتصنيفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــا:-
الضاغط: هو الاله التي تضغط الاجسام الغازية والابخرة منم ضغوط منخفضة الى ضغوط كبيرة والضواغط ليست الات محركة فحسب بل الات منفذة وهو يستخدم في صناعة السيارات والطائرات واستخراج الغازات وفي الصناعات الكيميائية والتعدينية وفي محطات الطاقة الكهربائية (العنفة الغازية والبخارية )وفي البرادات والات التبريد 

4

وتصنف الضواغط حسب :-
•	حسب مبدا عملها
•	حسب الضغط الذي يعطية الضاغط
•	حسب استعمالها
•	حسب التغذية الحجمية

4-	تصنيف الضواغط حسب مبدا عملها:-
وتقسم الضواغط حسب مبدا انضغاط الغاز الى مجموعتين:
•	تنتمي المجموعة الاولى الى الضواغط المكبسية 
•	تنتمي المجموعة الثانية الى الضواغط المحورية والضواغط الطاردة المركزية








5
1-4: الضواغط المكبسية:-
وهي ذات الحركة الترددية للمكبس وتتم عملية ضغط الغاز وطردة من الاسطوانة بتخفيض الجسم العامل 
للاسطوانة الذي يحتوي كمية من الغاز حيث يضغط الغاز ثم يطرد من خلال انبوب الطرد وتؤخذ الطاقة
اللازمة لحركة المكبس من خلال محرك ديزل او محرك كهربائي .




ويبين الشكل التالي الحركة الترددية للمكبس داخل الاسطوانة ، عندما يتحرك المكبس من النقطة الميتة العلية 
الى النقطة السفلى يتم سحب الغاز عن طريق صمام السحب ويتجمع الغاز ضمن الاسطوانة ويغلق صمام 
السحب في نهاية الشوط ويبدا المكبس حركتة من النقطة الميتة السفلى الى النقطة الميتة العليا ضاغطا" الغاز 
الى خزان التجميع عن طريق صمام الطرد


6


وهناك أنواع من الضواغط المكبسية ذات حلقات غير معدنية (أساور أحكام) يتم استخدام هذا النوع من 
الضواغط المكبسية للحصول على غاز مضغوط لا يحتوي على قطرات من زيت التزيت حيث ان جدران 
الاسطوانة لا يتم تزيينها بسبب عدم وجود اساور احكام معدنية للمكبس التي تنتج الحرارة من خلال احتكاكها 
مع الجدار الداخلي للاسطوانة والمكبس ياخذ حركتة الترددية من عمود المرفق بواسطة محور ومنزلقة كما 
موضح بالشكل التالي







7


----------



## eng.zahid (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*انواع الضاغطات .... مهم*

انواع الضاغطات تابع للشرح السابق ... وسيتم تنزيل باقي المحاضرات بالتنسيق لتعم الفائدة
نسئلكم الدعاء لي ولوالداي


----------



## محمد ابراهيم عثملى (3 فبراير 2012)

عندى سؤال وارجو الرد للاهية
ماهى كمية الطاقة الكهربية اللازمة لضغط 10 متر مكعب من الهواءالجوى فى واحد متر مكعب ووزن الهواء بعدضغطه فى متر مكعب 
ارجو الرد للاهمية


----------



## dix7_17 (5 فبراير 2012)

جازكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

